# How many thumbs down does it take?



## honda2020 (Aug 25, 2020)

Couple of Chipotle places in our area are completely hopeless with Uber orders. Tonight I waited 20 minutes because I could see they were busy but it became obvious that the staff was just taking care of walk-in customers and not filling any delivery app orders. About 10 drivers clustered around the shelf crowding the staff and customers without anyone wearing a mask. Finally I went to the counter and told them i’d been there 30 minutes waiting for one freaking burrito bowl. Guy at register just printed the ticket and told me to go thru line as a customer to get the order done. I wonder how many times people have to complain about incompetent restaurants before they get booted off the app?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

honda2020 said:


> Couple of Chipotle places in our area are completely hopeless with Uber orders. Tonight I waited 20 minutes because I could see they were busy but it became obvious that the staff was just taking care of walk-in customers and not filling any delivery app orders. About 10 drivers clustered around the shelf crowding the staff and customers without anyone wearing a mask. Finally I went to the counter and told them i’d been there 30 minutes waiting for one freaking burrito bowl. Guy at register just printed the ticket and told me to go thru line as a customer to get the order done. I wonder how many times people have to complain about incompetent restaurants before they get booted off the app?


Not sure why restos put their delivery order at the lowest priority. Just because the customer is not waiting at the resto doesn't mean that they won't mind waiting excessively long for their food, waiting at home. Priority should be based on when the order was placed by the customer online, this is just terrible and stupid customer service logic.


----------



## Jat1285 (Feb 19, 2020)

Sonic, Popeyes, Wendy’s when lobby closed, Buffalo Wild Wings….. all on my “no way in hell” list to pick up from. It would take a pretty hefty delivery amount to get me to go their and waste my time. 

Chipotle was on my no list, but in my area they have gotten a little better - now hit and miss. But they are one of the dirtiest places to get food from…. No way would I eat from there.


----------



## honda2020 (Aug 25, 2020)

there is definitely a pattern of increasingly long waits at the chain/fast food places. The lack of staff plus low pay and increased demand for take-out has led to over-worked, in-experienced and under-paid employees. It’s horrible to see the few people they could get to barely cover a shift running around like crazy while the Uber order alert just dings and dings. Starbucks crews seem to have the ability to turn Uber orders off when they get overwhelmed. I wish other chains gave their employees the same choice.


----------



## honda2020 (Aug 25, 2020)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Not sure why restos put their delivery order at the lowest priority. Just because the customer is not waiting at the resto doesn't mean that they won't mind waiting excessively long for their food, waiting at home. Priority should be based on when the order was placed by the customer online, this is just terrible and stupid customer service logic.


plus, you try and explain that the longer the wait, the less money you are making on the delivery and get an attitude like “why should I care?”. Well they should because I can go on Yelp and give your place a bad review plus tell your customer how dirty your restaurant looks


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I have to say both Chipotles in my area are good. They have designated employees working only on delivery, and about 4 out of every 5 orders I pick up are ready to go when I arrive. This is across 2 platforms - DD and UE - so they don’t prefer one over the other.

I have to say that all the FF restaurants I’ve dealt with in my area are good, and the payouts don’t suck.

2 exceptions are Roy Rogers and chickFilA. I don’t take them. The payouts suck - always a long drive, and never a goid mile/payout balance.

Roy Rogers is the worst of all. They don’t even start the order till you arrive, and even then everyone else comes first.

Forgot to mention Panera. I never go there, either. Particularly not with doubles.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

UE is the crapiest gig since uber x


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

BestInDaWest said:


> UE is the crapiest gig since uber x


Um. No.
DD is.


----------



## Capitalism (Sep 12, 2019)

BestInDaWest said:


> UE is the crapiest gig since uber x


DD is worst by far
2.25$ per delivery


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Capitalism said:


> DD is worst by far
> 2.25$ per delivery


Eats minimum is $2.00


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

I arrive at a Greek diner. Grubhub timer says pickup in 2 minutes. I ask the girl about the order, she looks at her tablet, she says, our timer says it will be ready in 15 to 20 minutes.
And do you anticipate using the entire countdown time?
Well, yeah!
Have a nice day.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Chipotle has definitely changed! The one in my market used to be good getting orders ready for drivers. It's changed in the last month. I can read their POS system and see that they have a separate Que for delivery orders and they just stack them there when they are busy! They don't even put the delivery orders into the POS to be made if they have a crowd. I cancelled twice and now they are on my "no fly" list. Must be a nationwide decree to prioritize everyone else first, I'm not waiting!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> I arrive at a Greek diner. Grubhub timer says pickup in 2 minutes. I ask the girl about the order, she looks at her tablet, she says, our timer says it will be ready in 15 to 20 minutes.
> And do you anticipate using the entire countdown time?
> Well, yeah!
> Have a nice day.


You would think they would prioritize you! You have to speak Greek to them!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Chipotle has definitely changed! The one in my market used to be good getting orders ready for drivers. It's changed in the last month. I can read their POS system and see that they have a separate Que for delivery orders and they just stack them there when they are busy! They don't even put the delivery orders into the POS to be made if they have a crowd. I cancelled twice and now they are on my "no fly" list. Must be a nationwide decree to prioritize everyone else first, I'm not waiting!


There are 2 chipotles in my area.
Both have a separate prep line for customer PU and deliveries.
The problem in the past was that they put their new hires on the delivery prep line. You get the picture.
Lately, I have seen the shift manager working the delivery line.
Also, they have put the ready orders rack behind the counter. You have to ask for your order now as opposed to before, where you just walked in, picked up, and left.


----------

